# Galomp Hat & Fingerless Mitts (Knit)



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've just posted a new pattern on Ravelry, a hat and mitts set. I have fingering/sock yarn in my stash (not enough for a shawl, but I'm tired of making socks...y'all know how that goes). So I thought I'd try my hand at a finer knit than my usual DK or worsted weight mitts and hats. Galomp (a word my daughter used to describe walking in the woods!) came to mind as I was thinking about where I might wear this, so that's what it became. 

All pieces are worked in the round from the bottom up and are seamless. The hat can be made larger and/or longer if you prefer. I finished all three pieces in four evenings after my day job.

Pattern is $1.50 and you can find it here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/galomp-hat--fingerless-mitts


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

These look wonderful! I have just purchased the patterns. I wish I could get right to them but just have too many things in the process!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Very pretty set.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

CCNana said:


> These look wonderful! I have just purchased the patterns. I wish I could get right to them but just have too many things in the process!


Thank you! And thank you, Kay!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## redkat (Apr 29, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've just posted a new pattern on Ravelry, a hat and mitts set. I have fingering/sock yarn in my stash (not enough for a shawl, but I'm tired of making socks...y'all know how that goes). So I thought I'd try my hand at a finer knit than my usual DK or worsted weight mitts and hats. Galomp (a word my daughter used to describe walking in the woods!) came to mind as I was thinking about where I might wear this, so that's what it became.
> 
> All pieces are worked in the round from the bottom up and are seamless. The hat can be made larger and/or longer if you prefer. I finished all three pieces in four evenings after my day job.
> 
> Pattern is $1.50 and you can find it here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/galomp-hat--fingerless-mitts


Purchased and printed! Thank you


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

And thank YOU!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice design. Thanks for posting.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful set.


----------



## Leigh09 (Feb 14, 2014)

Very pretty


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful set and a great gift!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lovely design and I love the colour you chose :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

This is a lovely set... thanks for posting it!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Very nice set!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Love it!! Just bought the pattern, thanks Sorlenna.


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

Beautiful pattern. I hope to get it soon and make for myself. Wanted to add, if that is your head in picture, the hair is so pretty and looks fabulous against the color of the hat.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I love your pattern


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

Pretty pattern. Have just purchased it--have lots of sock yarn to use.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you all so very much! I am quite happy with how it turned out.

Cathy73, the hair is mine...well, I bought it. LOL It's a wig on my Styrofoam head "model." :XD:


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice pattern. I just ordered it. Thank you.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you, just purchased....will be a great set for my DIL in North Carolina.


----------



## Kathiediev (Feb 23, 2014)

Just the hat I've been looking for! Got it!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Great detail and colour like this!xx


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you, everyone!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It's very pretty, great set!


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

lovely design


----------



## PaigeW51 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

